# is CHT website down?



## zheka (Jun 11, 2010)

I cannot connect to www.chasehometheater.com.
is it me or it's the same for everybody?


----------



## zheka (Jun 11, 2010)

nevermind


----------



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

zheka - We nevermind with the best of them. :devil:


----------

